

How'd they do that? - EGreg

http://www.20thingsilearned.com/home<p>Window location changes, but the page seems to not reload. Is this a new technique with HTML5 or javascript?
======
EGreg
Aha,

<http://www.html5laboratory.com/working-offline.php>

